# photo club response



## crls_santino

I am going with my old friend to start  photoclub in our small town, just got a shoot for ad, what do you think? (it is not edited yet), after your opinion i will have more questions, thank you, Carlos


----------



## vintagesnaps

You guys show up more than the cameras do, with the depth of field and all that black. But you guys look friendly which would make me feel like if I was into cameras and lived where you lived I'd come to your club meeting and see what it was all about.


----------



## The_Traveler

Concept is good but clipping the heads, unfocussed foreground and no separation from the background can't be fixed by editing.
Take at least a step or two back,get the top of their heads in , shoot at a smaller aperture get the lenses more in focus and put some light on the background for separation.


----------



## dxqcanada

I agree with T ... you need your head and a bit more foreground focus.


----------



## jcdeboever

Love it, start up in my town


----------



## KmH

I agree the depth of field is way to shallow.

The cameras/lenses in the foreground should be sharply focused and nicely lit since the photo's purpose is to generate interest in a new photography club.

I think the background is fine as it is, but be sure to clone out that corner of the chair back behind your right shoulder (camera left).


----------



## crls_santino

right, i will take another shoot tomorrow, but just some explains first 1. i have cut head - could not get inch more to step back, wider lens could change dangerously perspective; 2. subject was people, gears were not important, only for geeks, why there are out focus 3. i wanted use only 1 flash for exposing elder man and focus on him; thank you for comments and we'll see more tomorrow


----------



## KmH

Oh! OK
I get it now.


> after your opinion i will have more questions


It now seems you didn't really want opinions.


----------



## Gary A.

This is a good advertisement photo if you're more about people than equipment. The black cap being one with the black background is a slight bit problematic and awkward ... after all this is a "photoclub" and you need some allegiance to good photography. Other than that good job.


----------



## crls_santino

of course i am very appreciated and happy your support, i am listening to you will try do it better


----------



## Dave442

The only thing bothersome about the out of focus lenses is that they are in the foreground and I sort of want to glance at those and then go to the faces that are lighter and obviously the main subject. But having that foreground out of focus makes me stop and check that my glasses are on. 

However, for an ad it can work out just fine as that lower part could be dropped in with a lower opacity and text added.


----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## chris

crls_santino said:


> 1. i have cut head - could not get inch more to step back, wider lens could change dangerously perspective



If the camera is in the same position then using a wider angle lens will increase the field of view but the perspective will be the same. It is only when using a wider lens and moving the camera closer to the subject to maintain the same subject size in the frame that the perspective will change.


----------



## crls_santino

we have got first announcements, my colleague in rush sent other picture already, we are going to change that


----------



## crls_santino

well, my friend is not well today, we will meet on the weekend for another shoot, i will think about light on the edge to cut from the backgroud, black on black


----------



## Frank F.

Traveller is right the pic looks tilted. 

Lots of equipment tells a story of randomness to me.

Better each of you chose one beloved special item. Possibly one rare item raising curiosity....

Back cap blending into BG. Gary is right.


----------



## crls_santino

my friend still is not well, i have to think about something light for him  he is so happy with this photo


----------



## vintagesnaps

Turned out nice, hope your friend gets better soon.


----------



## crls_santino

i am pleased to say: more people have joined than i expected, small town and big enthusiasm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

i am pleased to say: more people have joined than i expected, small town and big enthusiasm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

it was hard to start sandy photography club, now we have over 20 active members, we meet and doing good things about photography, we need volunteers- editors, graphic designers and your likes on facebook etc, may I count on you? Ken is getting better, still in hospital, crazy as always






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

first task result from members https://m.facebook.com/Sandy-Photography-Club-1868965910005787/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

Hello, hello
we doing well as a Sandy Photography Club:






Small town in UK; you are very welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

This is great what you've been able to accomplish!


----------



## crls_santino

vintagesnaps said:


> This is great what you've been able to accomplish!



thank you[emoji4] it is very kind of you... 
View attachment 156983


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

I wouldn't have known they were beginners from looking at their photos. You must be doing something right!


----------



## mrca

Good exposure and white balance on faces.   I agree you need the entire heads and separation from the background either by light from back or light on the bg.   Might consider lighter colored shirts and background.  That would give some separation with the lenses and you from bg and be a less somber, more cheery, welcoming mood to attract members to a group.  Great expressions that tell the viewer you are approachable and friendly and that is important if you want people to join your group.  Bambi Cantrell said expression trumps perfection but then Jerry Ghionis pointed out that expression plus perfection trumps expression alone.   The above poster is correct, with the faces the brightest, highest contrast, the eye is pulled there and they are the most important part of the frame. I would like to see the lenses a bit brighter as they aren't unimportant to the message and definitely at least have the ones closest to you sharp.  That's just how I would do it, not the absolute right way, just my way.  You might try that and see.   Also, consider conversion to b & w.


----------



## crls_santino

some work from our last workshop:
1



2



more at:
Sandy Photography Club

thank you for visiting this thread[emoji4]
Carlos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

new project:
Faces of Potton photographs on offer at Big Weekend





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crls_santino

another project done:





and one of the work c&c very welcome:


----------



## crls_santino




----------

